# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La Junta advierte a Almaraz que está infringiendo la ley de Energía Nuclear

## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/20120713/local/jun...207131856.html

POR RAZONES DE SEGURIDAD

*La Junta advierte a Almaraz que está infringiendo la ley de Energía Nuclear*

*Además, Ecologistas en Acción denuncian la inseguridad sísmica después que la nuclear haya notificado que éste no soportaría un terremoto*

El director general de Incentivos Agroindustriales y Energía, Juan José Cardesa, ha advertido hoy a los titulares de la autorización de la explotación de la Central Nuclear de Almaraz, de que deben constituirse como persona jurídica que tenga por objeto exclusivo la gestión de centrales nucleares, tal como establece la Disposición Adicional Tercera de la Ley 12/2011, de 27 de mayo, sobre responsabilidad civil por daños nucleares o producidos por materiales radiactivos.

Juan José Cardesa ha recordado que el plazo de adaptación a esta nueva forma societaria por razones de seguridad nuclear finalizó el pasado 28 de mayo de 2012, y que los titulares de la central de Almaraz se encuentran en estos momentos en una situación de incumplimiento legal que constituye una infracción grave a los efectos de lo dispuesto en la Ley 25/1964, de 29 de abril, sobre Energía Nuclear, lo que ya se ha trasladado al Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo para que actúe en consecuencia, y se comunicará al Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear para su conocimiento y efectos oportunos.

El reto prioritario en la gestión de las plantas de generación termonuclear ha de ser, sin duda, la adaptación sin dilación ni excusas a la normativa de aplicación, muy especialmente si ésta corresponde a razones de seguridad nuclear o de responsabilidad civil por daños nucleares, ha añadido.

Esta advertencia coincide en el tiempo con la denuncia que ha realizado hoy la Asociación Ecologistas en Acción, que han denunciado la inseguridad sísmica del tanque de recarga de la central, que ha notificado al Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear que "el purificador del tanque de recarga no soportaría el terremoto de base de diseño de la central".

Esta notificación invalida la seguridad sísmica del propio tanque, según las especificaciones de la NRC (la Nuclear Regulatory Comission, el equivalente al CSN en los EEUU)", asegura el comunicado.

En este sentido, critican la "insuficiencia" de las pruebas que se realizan en estas instalaciones, las cuales "no garantizan la seguridad de las nucleares españolas, en contra de lo que se ha dicho en repetidas ocasiones por el CSN, el foro Nuclear y la Industria nuclear", critica la organización.
El portavoz de la Central Nuclear de Almaraz, Aniceto González, ha afirmado que la central notificó la situación ayer al Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear, pero ha negado que exista un problema de seguridad en la instalación.

González ha explicado que la central almaraceña comprobará la sismicidad de sus tanques, valorará la situación, y actuará en consecuencia, si bien González ha insistido en que el problema "no tiene mayor trascendencia".

Los trabajos que se llevarán a cabo no implicarán ninguna modificación en la composición del tanque que ha originado la notificación al CSN.

----------

